# Camberley Heath Golf Club.



## Aztecs27 (Jun 29, 2011)

Along with 6 other forumers, I had the chance to play here on Sunday afternoon thanks to TXL of this here forum.

1st Impressions were great. Drive up to the car park which overlooks the 1st hole and are greeted with a very modern looking club house. 

The clubhouse itself looks brand new. The bar is spacious with great patio space for watching people come in on the 18th hole (just watch out for pitch shots thinned through the green !).

Decent bar with Asahi on tap and some great real ale and the food is VERY reasonably priced and very tasty. The chips are beyond amazing. 

As far as facilities - the changing room is nice, there's a dedicated chipping green, "own ball" range and a practice putting green (the only downside of which is that it's right next to the white tee's on the 1st - could be off putting for some when the tee is busy and I wouldn't like to shank one from the blue tees which sit further back!  Wasn't a problem for me though. I just made sure I fatted one that rolled down and crept on the fairway. 

The course itself is lovely. I've probably mentioned it about a hundred times over the last few days and Anthony is sick of hearing it no doubt, but it's hilly. Very hilly. Couple that with the hottest day of the year and you have some interesting sweat patches and golfers chafe! Because of the extreme up and down of the terrain, it makes for some beautiful picturesque views from the tee of each hole..and by picturesque I mean farking scary!

Very challenging for a golfer of any level due to the tightness of some holes, the numerous blind tee shots (must have been at least 5) and the undulating and relatively small greens. 

The course was in great condition and I would not hesistate to go back and play another round there. Well worth the green fee.

Many thanks again to Anthony for the invite, even if he did take the money!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2011)

Think that sums it up pretty nicely. Impeccable heathland course. Never a fan of blind shots on any course but having played it now and knowing where to go it is only a very small gripe. The quality of the club is apparent from the moment you arrive. The clubhouse is big and spacious but still retains an intimacy only a golfer will recognise. Very friendly staff. The course itself is quality and not a push over. Even the very short par 4's need careful thought and it isn't all about getting driver out and having a go. Big undulating greens and as Aztec mentioned, a few shifts in elevation as you go round make it a good challenge. Thanks to TXL for his hospitality and I'd definitely recommend it to anyone. As an aside I think it would make a perfect venue for the forum meet next year.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2011)

As an aside I think it would make a perfect venue for the forum meet next year.
		
Click to expand...

Couldnt agree more with anything posted in this thread already, a great course with loads of charactor.  

Id love to see a meet there.


----------



## TXL (Jun 30, 2011)

Very challenging for a golfer of any level due to the tightness of some holes, the numerous blind tee shots (must have been at least 5) and the undulating and relatively small greens.
		
Click to expand...

The heat must have fried your memory Jon, there are only 2 blind tee shots or was it because you hit a shank with your driver on more than the one occasion


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Very challenging for a golfer of any level due to the tightness of some holes, the numerous blind tee shots (must have been at least 5) and the undulating and relatively small greens.
		
Click to expand...

The heat must have fried your memory Jon, there are only 2 blind tee shots or was it because you hit a shank with your driver on more than the one occasion 

Click to expand...

Probably a combination of both   There's at least 3 though! 10th, 15th (ish) and 18th.


----------



## TXL (Jun 30, 2011)

Very challenging for a golfer of any level due to the tightness of some holes, the numerous blind tee shots (must have been at least 5) and the undulating and relatively small greens.
		
Click to expand...

The heat must have fried your memory Jon, there are only 2 blind tee shots or was it because you hit a shank with your driver on more than the one occasion 

Click to expand...

Probably a combination of both   There's at least 3 though! 10th, 15th (ish) and 18th.
		
Click to expand...

18 isn't really a blind tee shot, the part of the fairway you should be aiming for is visible from the tee.


----------



## rickg (Jun 30, 2011)

18 isn't really a blind tee shot, the part of the fairway you should be aiming for is visible from the tee.
		
Click to expand...

I did aim for that bit, but the ball decided instead to pay a visit to Heatbreak Ridge.....


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 30, 2011)

Aim for the bit you can see on 18th, sod that straight over the top of all the cabbage


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Aim for the bit you can see on 18th, sod that straight over the top of all the cabbage 

Click to expand...

Too right! None of our group had a problem with it...Well..except Homer who knobbed his 3 wood down to old man's corner.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2011)

None of our group had a problem with it...Well..except Homer who knobbed his 3 wood down to old man's corner.  

Click to expand...

Otherwise known as "Pussies Pass"
(Yes, I've been there)


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 30, 2011)

Id love to see a meet there.
		
Click to expand...

We're working on it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 30, 2011)

Aim for the bit you can see on 18th, sod that straight over the top of all the cabbage 

Click to expand...

Too right! None of our group had a problem with it...Well..except Homer who knobbed his 3 wood down to old man's corner.  

Click to expand...

A 3 wood that went just as far as your drives leaving a simple wedge and two putts for par. Unlike someone thinning their approach almost into the bar and pleading with it to "spin" as he scattered members enjoying a post round drink, ricochetting off several tables, windows and trolleys before landing some 20 behind the green


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Aim for the bit you can see on 18th, sod that straight over the top of all the cabbage 

Click to expand...

Too right! None of our group had a problem with it...Well..except Homer who knobbed his 3 wood down to old man's corner.  

Click to expand...

A 3 wood that went just as far as your drives leaving a simple wedge and two putts for par. Unlike someone thinning their approach almost into the bar and pleading with it to "spin" as he scattered members enjoying a post round drink, ricochetting off several tables, windows and trolleys before landing some 20 behind the green
		
Click to expand...




And actually, it was "bite"


----------

